# M-Edge shipping time



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

I ordered a cover from m-edge last wednesday. I know that new years was a federal holiday, but I still think that my cover should have shipped by now (maybe not, maybe I am just impatient   . On their customer service page it says that there is a Fed-Ex tracking number in the order confirmation, but mine didn't have one. Does M-edge send out an order confirmation, and an additional shipping confirmation? I go crazy when I can't track my stuff!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am also wondering where my M-Edge is. I ordered through Amazon, but it ships from M-Edge. I have no confirmation of the order or a tracking number from M-Edge.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

They take about two weeks to get to Australia, ordered from Amazon which is pretty good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking I had read somewhere that M-edge was not going to be shipping right away after the holidays.  But maybe I'm getting them confused with Oberon.  I went back through the person's posts that I thought had said that but couldn't find it.  
Keep us posted.
deb


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Pushka - did it come via courier? I'm waiting for mine (shipped 24/12) and wondering how it will come. I'm in WA.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

drenee said:


> I was thinking I had read somewhere that M-edge was not going to be shipping right away after the holidays. But maybe I'm getting them confused with Oberon. I went back through the person's posts that I thought had said that but couldn't find it.
> Keep us posted.
> deb


If that was the case, the website didn't say that anywhere when I ordered it. Im in Colorado by the way. Does anyone know where M-edge is based?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Moosh said:


> Pushka - did it come via courier? I'm waiting for mine (shipped 24/12) and wondering how it will come. I'm in WA.


It came through Australia Post parcel delivery. Yours should be there maybe by the end of the week?


----------



## elgerber (Dec 27, 2009)

I ordered mine on Dec. 29th, paid for 2 day shipping and it got here today.  There was a tracking number in my e-mail, but not a link to track it.  I had to open Fed Ex website and enter the number.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I looked on the M-edge website also and didn't see anything about closing for the holidays.  
OP, you might try emailing M-edge if you don't have something by tomorrow (Tuesday). 
deb


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

elgerber said:


> I ordered mine on Dec. 29th, paid for 2 day shipping and it got here today. There was a tracking number in my e-mail, but not a link to track it. I had to open Fed Ex website and enter the number.


Hmm, thats strange. Did you get a 2nd email with shipping confirmation? Mine doesn't have a tracking #. Here's what it says:
=======================================================================
SKU Description Qty Price Amount
------------- ------------------------------------- --- ------- -------
AK2_GO1_GL_GD GO! Jacket for Amazon Kindle (Fits 1 29.99 29.99
6" Display, Latest Generation 
Kindle) Genuine Leather Gold (Ships 
in 1-3 days) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Subtotal: $ 29.99
FACEBOOK Discount: $ -6.00
Standard - US (50 States) (FedEx 3-7 days) Shipping: $ 5.00
Ship Discount: $ 0.00
========
TOTAL: $ 28.99

We will not charge your credit card until we ship your order. When
your order is processed for shipment, M-Edge Accessories will send
you a shipment confirmation via email, including tracking information
for your order. Please note all items will ship together.

For information regarding our return policy, please visit "Customer
Service & Support" at http://www.buymedge.com/support/ .

Should you have any questions, please visit "Contact Information" at
http://www.buymedge.com/about/contact/ or e-mail us at
customerservice.com. You may also call us at 877.633.4343 and a
customer service representative will be happy to assist you.

Thank you for shopping with M-Edge Accessories!


----------



## elgerber (Dec 27, 2009)

This is what mine said, but I paid for 2 day shipping, maybe that's why??

M-Edge Accessories Shipment Confirmation
=======================================================================

ORDER # 309462


SHIP TO:


Tracking Numbers:
FedEx xxxxxxxxxxx

The following items on your order have shipped:

=======================================================================
SKU            Description                          Qty  Ship Date 
-------------  ------------------------------------- ---  ----------
AK2_GO1_GL_PP  GO! Jacket for Amazon Kindle (Fits      1  2009-12-30
                6&quot; Display, Latest Generation  
                Kindle) Genuine Leather Pebbled      
                Purple (Ships in 1-3 days)          
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

LuckyKelleyK, that looks like the order confirmation I got via email shortly after I ordered from them on Saturday, 1/2. The email with the tracking number was sent out last night and a trace indicates it was picked up by Fedex on Monday in Halethorpe, MD (I think that is near Hagerstown) so that is where they ship from. I just used regular shipping and it is supposed to be delivered here in the Dallas area on Thursday.

I did notice when I ordered that different items or colors had different expected shipping times. Both items I ordered, Platform in Saddle (a color not even showing today!) and the e-Luminator light had 1-3 day expected shipping. Some are shown at 10 days.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Phil75070 said:


> LuckyKelleyK, that looks like the order confirmation I got via email shortly after I ordered from them on Saturday, 1/2. The email with the tracking number was sent out last night and a trace indicates it was picked up by Fedex on Monday in Halethorpe, MD (I think that is near Hagerstown) so that is where they ship from. I just used regular shipping and it is supposed to be delivered here in the Dallas area on Thursday.
> 
> I did notice when I ordered that different items or colors had different expected shipping times. Both items I ordered, Platform in Saddle (a color not even showing today!) and the e-Luminator light had 1-3 day expected shipping. Some are shown at 10 days.


Ugh, the case I ordered now says "ships in 2 weeks". That would make sense, but I don't remember if it said that when I ordered it. Thanks for that info though, now I know to expect a shipping confirmation (in a week  ) 
It might actually be good news, because I have been pondering that I might prefer the platform case, as opposed to the go jacket. Plus, that would ship quicker. I emailed them to see if they would change my order.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered a M-Edge Go from Amazon when I ordered my Kindle. It will ship directly from M-Edge. Amazon lists delivery as between Jan 6-11, but I have had no word from M-Edge, so I have no way to know the order of my status. If I don't have it by the 11th, I will send them an e-mail.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I ordered mine on a Monday morning and it did not ship until Thursday.  I also paid an extra ten dollars for expedited shipping.  It took eight days to arrive, although their definition of expedited shipping was "arrival in one to three days".


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am also wondering where my M-Edge is. I ordered through Amazon, but it ships from M-Edge. I have no confirmation of the order or a tracking number from M-Edge.


I just got an e-mail from M-Edge with a Fed Ex tracking #, so my case must be on its way. I tried to enter the tracking number onto the Fed Ex site, but so far they have no record of it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

summerteeth said:


> I ordered mine on a Monday morning and it did not ship until Thursday. I also paid an extra ten dollars for expedited shipping. It took eight days to arrive, although their definition of expedited shipping was "arrival in one to three days".


If you contact them and tell them that it took longer they might refund some of the shipping cost.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

LuckyKelleyK said:


> I ordered a cover from m-edge last wednesday. I know that new years was a federal holiday, but I still think that my cover should have shipped by now (maybe not, maybe I am just impatient  . On their customer service page it says that there is a Fed-Ex tracking number in the order confirmation, but mine didn't have one. Does M-edge send out an order confirmation, and an additional shipping confirmation? I go crazy when I can't track my stuff!


They might have had a back log from the Christmas season


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

I ordered mine via Amazon on 12/29 and received it on 1/2, which is pretty darn to begin with, but there was a holiday in there as well!  It was shipped directly from M-Edge.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks! Since I ordered mine on the 30th, and I just realized that my receipt DOES say "ships in 1-3 days", I think I will be calling them tomorrow to see what is going on.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe since M-edge is going to be at CES this week they are running behind in other areas.
Just a thought.
deb


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine came pretty soon after I ordered it.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Mine came pretty soon after I ordered it.


Same here...I ordered my Kindle and my M-Edge Prodigy case on Dec. 22nd and received it on Dec. 24th. I am on the East Coast though, so all they had to do was send it North.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Not too impressed with M-edge right now. I called on wednesday and she said it was being 'processed' which meant it was shipping out that day and I should receive a shipping confirmation that day or today. That was probably just a lie. I haven't received anything, and now their voicemail box is full. Even if they are at CES, it doesn't mean they should neglect their customers. It seems like my order slipped through the cracks or something....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LuckyKelleyK, I'm so sorry you're having a hard time with your order from M-edge.  I would give them another call and see if you can get through.  I'm sure there must be a mixup somewhere.
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered the Platform in Saddle and the e-Luminator light on Saturday the 2nd. It was picked up by FedEx on Monday and delivered yesterday afternoon, 1/7 (standard shipping = FedEx ground). The solid Saddle color isn't shown on their site right now so I may have gotten the last one (at least for the time being).

Having worked for a manufacturer / distributor, inventory problems can arise giving erroneous delivery information at the time of order confirmation. Especially with a possible increase leading into and through Christmas and the possibility that temporary hires may have been needed to work in the warehouse, a mix up like this might easily occur. It seems even more likely since they have changes the estimated ship time to two weeks and even that could be "off" as those are only estimates of when they expect more stock.


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm also waiting on my m-edge cover.  I was hoping to have it before my trip.  Not so lucky.  I ordered my decalgirl skins the same time and got those yesterday.

I did finally get a shipping confirmation yesterday from amazon/m edge but when I plugged in the tracking # it says destination Mountianview, CA, ummmmmm I live in Jersey and the package started in Maryland.  It's apparently currently enroute to West Virginia

I sent an email through the amazon ask a question feature, haven't heard back, yet.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry to take this off topic, but jeez Phil I thought my pc had been invaded by tiny insects.


----------

